# Watch an S3 Beat Everything in a Drag Race



## RSS NewsBot (Nov 23, 2017)

It has long been known that Audi Sport lowballs its performance figures in an attempt to overdeliver, rather than overpromise. It looks like Audi might be up to the same tricks. Carwow’s latest airstrip drag race features the S3 overdelivering against the Mercedes-AMG A35, the BMW M140i, the Focus RS, and the Golf R. All, […] More...
The post Watch an S3 Beat Everything in a Drag Race appeared first on Fourtitude.com.


More...


----------

